# Is a transom riser needed for 2-1/2 to 3" of lift?



## JL8Jeff (Mar 27, 2014)

I got around to pulling the boat off the yard today and started looking at it and the Merc jet and it looks like I will need to mount the motor about 2-1/2 to 3" above the transom to get the front of the foot even with the top of the tunnel. It looks like the bolt holes will allow me to go up 2-1/2". Do I need to use a riser since it would sit above the transom or will I be ok with mounting it 2-1/2" above the transom?


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Mar 27, 2014)

Some 1/4" angle will work


----------

